
$30 Gets You the Sensor-Packed, Curie-Powered Arduino 101 - whiskers
http://makezine.com/2015/10/16/30-gets-you-the-sensor-packed-curie-powered-arduino-101/
======
whiskers
Interesting due to the use of the Intel Curie which includes a 6-axis
accelerometer and Bluetooth support.

At this price point that makes it pretty great value for an Arduino/Genuino
brand product with all the supporting software/libraries and community that
brings.

I wonder how the IO ports perform as the three chips near the pin headers look
suspiciously like they might be IO expanders. This may mean limited
performance compared to bit banging the IO registers directly (though it's
possible they are purely level-shifters).

Edit: They are level-shifters! Each chip is an LSF0108 which are 8-channel
bidirectional level shifters. So that should be good news for IO performance -
unlike the Galileo...

